# Vet bills for booster injections and Kennel cough



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Can anyone explain why there is a large difference in vet bills for Booster injections and Kennel cough?

Last Friday My dog had a booster injection plus kennel cough at my Vets.. The cost was £19.50 Booster plus £13.37 kennel cough + vat.

My friend went to have her two dogs to her Vets to have Booster inject and Kennel cough. Her charge was £37.20 for Booster injection and £31.50 for Kennel cough. For each dog.
These vets are 5 miles apart, we questioned the cost of my friends vet with them and were informed "these are our charges". Needless to say they will be changing Vets.

I cannot believe that their could be such a vast difference in vet charges.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

19.50 for a booster  its about 32 at my vets and thats the cheapest


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

After my friend had been to the Vets I contacted two more Vets in my area and was quoted a simialr price to £19.50.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

I just had a booster and a kennel cough done and it came to £71. I don't know why such differences either. Still I really like my vets surgery and one particular vet (who I always choose to see) is really great with my dog.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i thought my vets were cheap, which one do you go to? lol seems really cheap!!


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

I didn't know if I should name the Vets I don't often post , but I live in Carmarthen


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

should be ok to name the vets but i understand if you don`t feel comfortable doing so, i`m sure i`ve mentioned my vet a few times  my boy came from carmarthenshire, only one of 2 out of a litter of 13 who actually stayed in wales


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

beris said:


> I didn't know if I should name the Vets I don't often post , but I live in Carmarthen


go on,be a devil,name them!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow that's cheap. My vets charge £46 for the booster & £39 for the kennel cough. But after being with several vets I am happy in my choice.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Reading this I am sooooo glad I dont vax!! Prices are ridiculous and the variation is disgraceful!!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Boosters around here are about £35, its crazy how its varies from place to place. But Millie is on a vaccinate for life scheme at our vets and after this year it will have paid for itself :thumbup1:


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

I'v had too many birthdays to start getting into trouble!!

I think anyone that knows Carmarthen will know who are my vets, I must add they are excellent.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

beris said:


> I'v had too many birthdays to start getting into trouble!!
> 
> I think anyone that knows Carmarthen will know who are my vets, I must add they are excellent.


is it the same place that has a branch in kidwelly?? i know of a cheap one in carmarthen that also has a branch there


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't think their is a veterinary centre in Kidwelly I thought all the vets in Carmarthen had joined together.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

nope there`s defo a vets in kidwelly on lady street, i know someone who uses it but i think it only has pm opening hours although can`t be certain on that one


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Carmarthen vets is also a hospital. I don't know about Kidwelly. My friend lives in Llanelli.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I have just paid £42.50 for a booster and £24.50 for each of two kennel coughs, got 10% off cos we did both dogs kc together.


----------

